# anyone used calm eze?



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just thought id post and say it is utterly amazing! Im using it for hyperactivity/ inability to settle and holy moly it works! His ability to relax is unbelieveable, not on the go 24/7. Ok so he is also getting offlead time but I have never known him like this!!!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Was that something that your vet prescribed after diagnosing hyperactivity?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

No, vet just said needs more exercise, or that he could prescribe something valium like - didnt fancy that- Difficult when he cant be off lead regularly and I dont have time to walk him for 4 hours a day, he did say you can try the herbal/ natural stuff like zylene but the price and lack of any result has always put me off. Until I stumbled across calmeze on the net.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Not heard of it, who makes it and what are the ingredients. I am familiar with Calmex


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Johnsons. L-tryptophan, niacin, selinium, vits b6, a, d3, e and pantothenic acid.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Johnsons. L-tryptophan, niacin, selinium, vits b6, a, d3, e and pantothenic acid.


Ah yes, like Calmex and several other products, L-tryptophan is an essential amino acid.

This along with the Vitamin B Complex is often recommended for insomnia, anxiety etc.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes saw the ingredients were similar except calm eze is about £3 for 36 tabs


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting, I used zyklene to help Tummel with his SA, worked brilliantly, now I only use it if they have to be alone more than 4 hours( not often) but even then he's pretty good. I may buy some calm eze just to have in the house as zyklene is so pricey!!!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There is plenty of choice out there, here are a few

Anxiety (Homeopathic combo)

Calm and Focused (Vetspec Professional) -- L Tryptophan, Vitamin B complex, Sepiolite Clay, Magnesium, FOS, MOS

Calmex - L-theanine, Piper methysticum, L-tryptophan, Vitamin B1,Vitamin B3, Vitamin B6, Vitamin B8, Vitamin B12.

Canikalm - Valerian, Hops and Yeast

Harmonease - Extracts of Magnolia officinalis and Phellodendron amurense

Magicalm - L:-Tryptophan, Magnesium, Vitamin B complex, Chamomile

Melatonin - Melatonin For Treating Dog Noise Phobia

Phytopet Calm - Scullcap, Valerian, Oats, Passionflower, Vitamin C

PhytoVet Herbal Valerian and Hoodwort K9 Calmer (Valerian and Scullcap)

Serenum - L-Tryptophan, zinc, taurine, Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin E, Selenium, Calcium, Vitamin D3

Stressless (Nupafeed) - Magnesium supplement

Telizen - L-theanine

Tranquillity Gold (Hilton Herbs) - Valerian, Scullcap, Vervain, Chaomile, Marshmallow, Hawrthorn, Meadowsweet, Apple Cider Vineger and Honey

Zyklene - Casein hydrolysate (milk protein


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol we have tried a fair few of those smokey, he also has the phyytovet valerian in his water!
strangely the serenum has pretty much the exact same ingredients but did naff all for dex


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've tried calmex and zylkene with limited results but by far the best I've used is melatonin.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Very interesting, wouldn't mind an update a little later if you don't mind on how Dex is doing on it?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> There is plenty of choice out there, here are a few
> 
> Anxiety (Homeopathic combo)
> 
> ...


Can I jump in here and ask if any of these might help Poppy?

Her nervousness and fear is getting worse now that people are starting to come back to our little seaside town with the better weather and holidays coming up.

As soon as the cafes on the harbour reopened a few weeks ago it was like "OMG, those table and chairs weren't on the pavement last time we walked this way" and she puts the brakes on and wont move. Also I get "There's a pavement sign there outside that shop, I can't walk past it" and "Oh no, there's a child there, I can't go anywhere near". We also get the crouching down or jumping away if a bus or lorry goes past us.

Whichever route I take there's always people and it will only get busier now. I have to take her either along a road where people gather at the bus stop (there's a chippy opposite and they sit on the benches eating). I avoid that way when the school bus is due but can't avoid the people at other times. The only other route is around the harbour where there are four cafes and benches on the other side where people sit and stay for the view.

She has her "special people" and a couple of dozen local dog friends who she's fine with, but strangers and most unknown dogs she's very timid with and will give a wide berth and wont go near. She'll even put the brakes on if she hears or sees a child who may be 50 metres in front and on the other side of the road. I don't want to pick her up or have to drag her to get going again and I'm struggling to know what to do.

I tried Stressless but may not have given it enough time as I didn't finish the bottle. A local dog trainer who recently qualified as a Bach Flower Remedy practitioner gave me some Mimulus/Larch/Aspen/Walnut/Cerato remedy but it didn't make a difference and I made sure the whole bottle was finished.

I'm considering a behaviourist if I can find one where I live (rural) but wonder if it might be trying one of these remedies first?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Currently its like I bought a different dog home. Dont get me wrong certain noises are still getting the full on bark your ass off treatment, but noises from upstairs ( live in a maisonette) are just getting a raised eyebrow. :rolleyes5:
He has never really settled here (joint custody and all that) and used to see him visibly relax when he went "home", this time has just been totally different. If im sat on the sofa instead of bugging me to do things he just climes up and snoozes. Has only done his " gobby, mouthy, humpy" act with the oh once, and just seems far more content. Of course he may well have behaved like this without calm-eze but for now hes staying on it! 
ets- its also not like hes doped, still legging it after a ball at warp speed 9, complete with face plant and roll, in the most elegant manner!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> Can I jump in here and ask if any of these might help Poppy?
> 
> Her nervousness and fear is getting worse now that people are starting to come back to our little seaside town with the better weather and holidays coming up.
> 
> ...


A behaviourist would really help. I think most of these remedies can help nerves, they all say for exciteable or nervous dogs, can only go by what has worked for me. Serenum, hilton herbs, stressless magnesium, rescue remedies and their Australian equivalent really didnt help one bit- but he was much younger and more hyper then. Was told to give valarian in his water constantly from a behaviourist - he has mild separation anxeity ( as in he wont eat a kong if on his own, not howling the house down), and as it is inexpensive I have always continued- tiny dose, bottle lasts ages.
the price of zxylene has always put me off as a long term solution.
calm eze rocks for my dog!!! And us an inexpensive thing to try £3/£4 for 36 tabs, ok so dex needs 4-6per day but thats affordable!!? All these things are natural so worth a go.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

oooh gonna save this thread as thinking we may need to try some of these with pup with his separation issues, he barks the house down and ignores kongs etc as well.

We are working on it and dont want to dose up a puppy so young but interesting to read on natural products that may help ease his anxiety slightly.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

DirtyGertie said:


> Can I jump in here and ask if any of these might help Poppy?
> 
> Her nervousness and fear is getting worse now that people are starting to come back to our little seaside town with the better weather and holidays coming up.
> 
> ...


Melatonin has certainly helped Indie with some similar issues. After her first prolonged period of not being able to go out on walks she went through a really freaky stage and got frightened of all sorts of things she had previously been fine with and started to alarm bark at people coming towards us (she absolutely loves people). We spent a lot of time sat on the corner of our road having yummies and gradually progressed to busier places eventually working up to the car park at pets at home. Fine. Back to normal. Then after the next operation and period of not going out she was the same but this time not so easy to get her over it. Melatonin really helped her to relax and cope with things better so that we could get back to the point of being able to sit and reward her. This last operation when she had to be kept very very calm in her pen I used it at a slightly higher dose with very good results. Since then she has been freaky again at the strangest things - got really funny about our back garden for instance so I've used it again to help relax her as she was leaping 4 ft in the air at a bird or a bush blowing in the wind.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> I'm considering a behaviourist if I can find one where I live (rural) but wonder if it might be trying one of these remedies first?


I would advise consulting a behaviourist - they will be able to advise you on what, if any, calmers may help but more importantly will help you come up with a plan of how to help your dog overcome her fears/develop coping strategies (counter conditioning etc.).
Most of the freely available calmers will not provide a magic cure, but may help reduce the dog's anxiety to a point where you have a window of opportunity to work on.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

What a great thread.

I am ordering some of this Calmeze today, thank you LEXIE


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> I would advise consulting a behaviourist - they will be able to advise you on what, if any, calmers may help but more importantly will help you come up with a plan of how to help your dog overcome her fears/develop coping strategies (counter conditioning etc.).
> Most of the freely available calmers will not provide a magic cure, but may help reduce the dog's anxiety to a point where you have a window of opportunity to work on.


this ^^^^^^^^^^
Just got back from an amazing long line training session- because he is so much calmer he is able to make good decisions. Recall to me 100% with other dogs visible


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> this ^^^^^^^^^^
> Just got back from an amazing long line training session- because he is so much calmer he is able to make good decisions. Recall to me 100% with other dogs visible


That's fantastic! I am glad you have found something that works for him (and something cheap )

The dimwit has been on medication to reduce his anxiety for about a month now and it has made such a difference as I am able to actually work on his issues rather then spending my whole time doing damage-limitation.

Also, because his baseline state is calmer, I (with the help of my behaviourist) have finally been able to make progress with getting him to settle at home, and not be such an attention-seeking brat


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Im exactly the same, he can actually listen instead of getting himself worked up into an over excited frustrated state! The settling at home he has just done himself, quite unbelievable, as he is also an attention seeking monster! Helps that I have found a private fenced field, next to a very busy dog walking area, so hes able to see others but not get to them...... its the perfect training set up for us , and he gets to chase a ball. Not one murmur of a bark at any of the other dogs, not even the huge retriever who came right up to the fence and barked at us! Today was a good day for the ginger ones decision making!!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I went to order this after seeing your thread, turns out I'd managed to order calmex instead, has anyone tried calmex before?

ETA- I see adaptil are doing 'stress relief' tablets now too


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> I went to order this after seeing your thread, turns out I'd managed to order calmex instead, has anyone tried calmex before?
> 
> ETA- I see adaptil are doing 'stress relief' tablets now too


I have Calmex for Poppy, prescribed after a visit last week to discuss her fears. We are on day 6, can't say I've noticed any change yet. Vet said to start Poppy on a double dose for 14 days then normal dose for the next 14 days then I am to ring and discuss how things are. I open the capsule and sprinkle the powder on Poppy's breakfast, she's eaten as normal, no problems. I'm to give approx. one hour before taking her out for her morning walk.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Smokeybear was familiar with calmex hopefully it will give you the results your after, however after a google ingredients look very similar (amino acids, vit b etc) but calmex is about 3 times the price!!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I've tried hiding the calmex in her wet food & she keeps refusing to eat, this is a dog that eats anything! So think I'll have to give up with it & try something different


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds interesting, might try with our foster boy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> I've tried hiding the calmex in her wet food & she keeps refusing to eat, this is a dog that eats anything! So think I'll have to give up with it & try something different


Ohhh i just crushed into dex's food..... maybe try crushing and mixing with cheese or pate?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhh i just crushed into dex's food..... maybe try crushing and mixing with cheese or pate?


Have you got a link where i could get these Cali is in season and isnt sleeping well and is just so restless


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Have you got a link where i could get these Cali is in season and isnt sleeping well and is just so restless


Lots of places sell them, I haven't compared prices as I had mine from the vet but here's the google page https://www.google.co.uk/#q=calmex+for+dogs so you can check (my vet charged £22.08 inc VAT for two boxes of twelve capsules).


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> I've tried hiding the calmex in her wet food & she keeps refusing to eat, this is a dog that eats anything! So think I'll have to give up with it & try something different


I'm lucky with Poppy, she seems to eat anything. Does your dog like peanut butter? You could hide it in that, or mix with natural yogurt if she likes that. Or anything with a strong taste to mask it. I haven't noticed any smell when I open the capsule so I assumed there's no or little taste to it.

Six full days and it doesn't seem to have made a difference to Poppy. Looking at reviews it either works or it doesn't, it doesn't seem to be an overall miracle cure for all dogs but I'll carry on and finish the course. My vet did say that Poppy could just be a timid dog, part of her personality, and as I didn't see her with her siblings (she was the last one left of the litter) I didn't get a chance to guage her personality when I got her so she could have been the one with no confidence. I don't mind her being timid but it would be nice to know why it's got worse over time.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Have you got a link where i could get these Cali is in season and isnt sleeping well and is just so restless


Yes- amazon sell em but there are lots of others too
Johnsons Calm-Eze Tablets

think they sell em in [email protected] too
Calm-Eze Tablets x 36 for Cats and Dogs by Johnson&#039;s | Pets At Home

no where near as expensive as DG's below- which are actually a totally different tablet! bout £4 for 36 tablets- I give 3 2x per day for a 30kg dog.



DirtyGertie said:


> Lots of places sell them, I haven't compared prices as I had mine from the vet but here's the google page https://www.google.co.uk/#q=calmex+for+dogs so you can check (my vet charged £22.08 inc VAT for two boxes of twelve capsules).


Yours are different to mine tho and much more expensive- whats the active ingredient in Calmex?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Yes- amazon sell em but there are lots of others too
> Johnsons Calm-Eze Tablets
> 
> think they sell em in [email protected] too
> ...


Oops, I thought Calidog was asking about Calmex.

Ingredients in Calmex are:

L-theanine
L-tryptophan
Piper Methysticum
B Vitamins

I've been trying to find the ingredients of Johnsons Calmeze but not having much luck. The only thing I can find is a website based in Ireland but their Calmeze doesn't state the brand name Johnsons. However the ingredients in that one are:

L-Tryptophan 250 mg; 
Vitamin B6 50mcg; 
L-Theanine 150mcg; 
Vitamin B1(Thiamine) 0.6mg; 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 3mg per tablet

so they're very similar. The Calmex doesn't state amounts but going by the norm of highest amount is first in the list there's more L-Theanine in Calmex and more L-Tryptophan in Calmeze. Piper Methysticum, according to Calmex's leaflet, is "a plant extract with a long history of use in helping with anxiety".


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats interesting..... that plant extract is on Wiki
Kava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How's Dex going on it now? Still good?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah apart from the hayfever/ allergy to something- which has required steroids before i ended up with a blind/deaf/pawless dog


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I got her to eat in the end she took about 20 minutes though. I've got a dap plug in on now too so hopefully may start to see some difference


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Thats interesting..... that plant extract is on Wiki
> Kava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


All I picked out from skin reading that was liver damage :\ 
Bit worrying


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

I have mine on Zylkene on and off since she was a tot, along with adaptil, for major separation distress. Along with an endless, ongoing behaviour mod programme - ie, when we crack 1hr alone in the morning it's back to square one when I try and leave her in the evening, and same again but worse if we have visitors and leave together etc etc. She was almost off them but has hada bit of a relapse since her spay so I've added Calmeze into the mix too. No dramatic change but once she does settle she seems to be more relaxed and sleep better.

I get the zylkene from animed direct and there isn't that much cost difference to the Calmeze. I think the zylkene works out about 50p a day.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Skinnywhippet said:


> I have mine on Zylkene on and off since she was a tot, along with adaptil, for major separation distress. Along with an endless, ongoing behaviour mod programme - ie, when we crack 1hr alone in the morning it's back to square one when I try and leave her in the evening, and same again but worse if we have visitors and leave together etc etc. She was almost off them but has hada bit of a relapse since her spay so I've added Calmeze into the mix too. No dramatic change but once she does settle she seems to be more relaxed and sleep better.
> 
> I get the zylkene from animed direct and there isn't that much cost difference to the Calmeze. I think the zylkene works out about 50p a day.


Clover has been on Zylkene about 3 weeks now, and I've seen a subtle change in her. I also get it from Animed direct


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Just been looking at the adaptil tablets, ingredients are -

Adaptil Stress Relief Now tablets are a unique combination of GABA, L-trpyophan, L-theanine and B- vitamins that provide fast and temporary relief.

Looks like they are only meant for short term use though & I need something I can use long term


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats GABA? The redt seems similar to calmeze which is all natural so cant see why you couldnt use them long term


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Whats GABA? The redt seems similar to calmeze which is all natural so cant see why you couldnt use them long term


Gamma-amino butyric acid - the neurotransmitter that is involved in regulating neuronal excitability.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not discuss this with your vet for some professional advice.

Remember, Hemlock is "natural"..................................

it is also poisonous.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Why not discuss this with your vet for some professional advice.
> 
> Remember, Hemlock is "natural"..................................
> 
> it is also poisonous.


Umm yes but im fairly sure they would not be advertising anti stress tablets if they contained poisonous ingredients, totally different thing.

I did take the packet to my vet when i went for his hayfever/ allergy thingy and he said he couldn't see a reason not to give daily if it works, as it was just amino acids/ and vits,as long as the recommended dose was given, but obviously that is just his opinion on calm eze, not the others on the thread.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Most of the active ingredients can be purchased in dry powder form quite inexpensively, just research the dosing before administering.

They work well in combination with good training and behavioural work. They are a supplement and should be treated as such, not a replacement for hard work.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I went with zyklene in the end, she's been on them a few days seems to be helping but I also have adaptil plug in on


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

nickmcmechan said:


> Most of the active ingredients can be purchased in dry powder form quite inexpensively, just research the dosing before administering.
> 
> They work well in combination with good training and behavioural work. They are a supplement and should be treated as such, not a replacement for hard work.


Got to be easier to let Johnson's do the hard bit and chuck it in a tablet. 

Its not a miracle cure by any means but if it calms the baseline, then over excitability is reduce, ability to listen,make good choices is increased- win win


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Got to be easier to let Johnson's do the hard bit and chuck it in a tablet.
> 
> Its not a miracle cure by any means but if it calms the baseline, then over excitability is reduce, ability to listen,make good choices is increased- win win


After a whole 5 minutes sitting on my back end on a couch I found that a notional dose of l-theanine should be dosed at somewhere around 100mg per 15kg of dog (it's pretty safe so you can overdose) and you can buy it easily on Internet. Phew, I'm exhausted....


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

nickmcmechan said:


> After a whole 5 minutes sitting on my back end on a couch I found that a notional dose of l-theanine should be dosed at somewhere around 100mg per 15kg of dog (it's pretty safe so you can overdose) and you can buy it easily on Internet. Phew, I'm exhausted....


And have you found any scales which will measure out 100mg?

I don't know about yours, but I'm not confident mine even measure single grammes that accurately, let alone a 10th of a gram.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

nickmcmechan said:


> After a whole 5 minutes sitting on my back end on a couch I found that a notional dose of l-theanine should be dosed at somewhere around 100mg per 15kg of dog (it's pretty safe so you can overdose) and you can buy it easily on Internet. Phew, I'm exhausted....


Well done you- as has been said got some scientific scales have ya? For £4 for 36 tabs I'll let Johnsons do it ta.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

And you can get them for £3 from Pets At Home or Chemist Direct - free delivery if ordering over £29 or £40 respectively. Somehow I always manage to find enough other stuff to buy to qualify for free delivery.

We're trying a couple of packets of these on our little miss stressy knickers, entirely on the strength of your review. Would just like her to be able to concentrate a little more so the relentless training we're putting in at home has a chance of working when she's out and about and completely over excited.

We're on day 4, and I wouldn't say there's been any change yet - but prepared to give 2 packets a go (4 tabs a day for her) and review.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah may well not work for everyone, I mean I have tried things with similar ingredients before and seen ZERO effect......

I have a [email protected] round the corner from me so will get em there in future.... I actually got mine off amazon


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well done you- as has been said got some scientific scales have ya? For £4 for 36 tabs I'll let Johnsons do it ta.


I really don't care how you do it, I was presenting another option to the OP. I.e trying to be helpful which clearly you are not.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

nickmcmechan said:


> I really don't care how you do it, I was presenting another option to the OP. I.e trying to be helpful which clearly you are not.


LOL.

Lexie IS the OP


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

PennyGSD said:


> LOL.
> 
> Lexie IS the OP


Lol....oh well


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

nickmcmechan said:


> I really don't care how you do it, I was presenting another option to the OP. I.e trying to be helpful which clearly you are not.


Pahahahaha! That gave me a chuckle!


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've tried calmex and zylkene with limited results but by far the best I've used is melatonin.


Since reading this thread I have done some reading on melatonin and think I would like to try it for Titans thunder and firework noise phobia.(I am also trying a desensitizing cd). So the gist is where do you buy yours from? if you would be so kind as to tell me. Thanks.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Why not discuss potential medications with your vet? If you decide that melatonin is best then they will be able to advise you on dosage, dose schedule etc.


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> Why not discuss potential medications with your vet? If you decide that melatonin is best then they will be able to advise you on dosage, dose schedule etc.


good point. I will do that. Thanks


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Update on this. Did an experiment ( was just wondering if he finally got used to my place/ grew up a bit - pahahahaha) yesterday have dex, didnt give him any calmeze (hes not on it when with my ex), he was definately more hyper, wouldnt settle as well, threw most of his toys at me, got gobby with my oh at bed time and got me up at 4am!!! He was however still better although not as good with noises from outside upstairs. So he'll be going back on them today.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Update on this. Did an experiment ( was just wondering if he finally got used to my place/ grew up a bit - pahahahaha) yesterday have dex, didnt give him any calmeze (hes not on it when with my ex), he was definately more hyper, wouldnt settle as well, threw most of his toys at me, got gobby with my oh at bed time and got me up at 4am!!! He was however still better although not as good with noises from outside upstairs. So he'll be going back on them today.


That's interesting, thanks for update.

Poppy was on Calmex (vet prescribed) for her fears and by the end of the course I think I could say she was just very slightly better but no marked improvement. Checked with vet and she said to carry on with what I was doing but to not repeat the Calmex. She didn't mention referring to a behaviourist which she did touch on originally. I popped in and spoke to the vet nurse and she said in their opinion Zylkene wasn't showing good results so I've discounted that. I did get some of the Johnsons Calm-eze, Poppy's just finished an 18 day course and I've got another box so will repeat for another 18 days. I didn't want to repeat the Calmex because of the ingredient Piper Methysticum (Kava) as it seems it may possibly cause liver problems. I can't say the Calm-eze has helped at all, in fact her fears seem to be getting worse the busier it gets here.

It's getting busier here now, (seaside town so lots of visitors) and with school holidays starting next week the population increases from a resident population of about 2,500 to a floating population of about 25,000. I'm not looking forward to it at all, I shall walk Poppy at the quieter times but I've no way of going anywhere quiet and out of the way unfortunately, it's such a small place and I have no transport.

Poppy's due a vet visit in September for booster jab so I'll have another discussion with vet. In the meantime I think if there's no improvement after the second course of Calm-eze I might try the Melatonin. By the time I see the vet again the main holidays will be over and it will be quieter so I've got until the bank holidays start next year to try and sort something out.

I have to admit that I am a bit wary about going to a behaviourist. After having a 120% hike on my insurance premium for claiming £302 for a one-off event, I'm not sure I want to risk another huge hike. Can anyone give me a rough idea of how much a behaviourist may cost? I know travelling costs would be involved because of where I live. Trying to decide whether I want to pay myself rather than go via insurance.

For those interested, I've now got the full ingredients of the Johnsons Calm-eze (per tablet):

L-Tryptophan - 20mg
Niacin - 10mg
Vit B6 - 0.1mg
Zinc - 0.1mg
Pantothenic Acid - 0.05mg
Vit A (Retinol equivalent) - 0.01mg
Vit D3 (Cholecaliferol) - 0.0001mg
Selenium - 0.0001mg
Vit E (DL-Alpha Tocopherol equivalent) - 0.5 IU

Compared to Calmex:

L-theanine
L-tryptophan
Piper Methysticum
B Vitamins

Sorry, no amounts for Calmex ingredients as I no longer have the packaging.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Behaviourists vary massively in price from £25 a hour to hundreds and hundreds. Best to ring round or ask for opinions on ones in your area on here.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

For anyone that's interested we've tried Calm-eze, Zylkene and Valerian & Skullcap. All with the blessing of our vet, and subsequent to seeing a behaviourist. Haven't bothered with Calmex and not likely to either.

I can honestly say there's no difference in Tiggy's behaviour with or without the tablets (I did a blind test as I didn't tell my husband when I started or stopped the tablets so I couldn't be accused of projecting onto her. ) And Zylkene does appear to upset her stomach, which is quite a rare side-effect.

The only thing that's helped here is a muzzle. And training, training, training. As I know she can't cause any serious damage while she's wearing it, I obviously relax more and although she still kicks off, as long as we catch her before she goes over threshold, we can stay far more in control of the situation.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Just thought id post and say it is utterly amazing! Im using it for hyperactivity/ inability to settle and holy moly it works! His ability to relax is unbelieveable, not on the go 24/7. Ok so he is also getting offlead time but I have never known him like this!!!!


Big fan... it just takes the edge off doesn't it 

When he goes into boarding - he does not take it - and you can see the difference when he is back!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you for this! Carmen is being a bugger when left and I will give these a whirl for her I think. She just upsets herself sooooooo much. Didn't even know she was having issues until the neighbour mentioned it the other day  insists she doesn't mind, but I do!! Recording her, got her a crate, going to leave radio on and try and generally distance myself from her a bit. Making sure she is fed and walked before being left too. Hopefully Calmeze will help her as well. I want my Carm to be calm


----------



## palmermichelle694 (2 mo ago)

Just brought calm-eze for our hyper timid dog during firework time. I hope it helps her as she gets so stressed during the fireworks will update


----------

